# Best Smooth Face Framing Hammer?



## Grant9454 (Jun 29, 2013)

I know there are a lot of hammer threads on here, but I have a really specific question that I haven't been able to get anywhere with. For school next year I need a 22oz.-28oz. smooth face framing hammer, the first one that came to mind was estwing but I was wondering if you guys could throw some other options out their that fit this criteria that you have either liked or hated!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

the dewalt is a good mid price framer imo


----------



## soats (Jan 12, 2014)

skip estwing imo if you like your elbow

try this one: http://www.toolbarn.com/vaughan-103-01.html

quality hammer with a wood handle, not outrageously expensive and made in u.s.a :thumbsup:


----------



## Grant9454 (Jun 29, 2013)

I was looking at the Dewalt hammers the other day at home depot and I really liked the feel but the school is strict with the hammer being at least 22 oz. I had never heard of vaughn until I started this search but Ive read a lot of good reviews about them, have you had good luck with them? That hammer looks like a perfect fit!


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

hickory handle


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

If you're about to enter the trades, a 22 oz. wood handle "framer" will suffice.

You may find the need to get your "angst" out with a 25 or 28 oz. (if they even make them anymore ), steel or wood handle.

Don't fight that urge.

Bang around awhile with those and see how they feel.

...weighing you down throughout the day

...shock absorption ? (what is that?)

When you learn to drive a framing nail, it will matter very little about the hammer head ounce.

(sometimes you have to smash a few fingers and bend a few nails before you learn how to swing a hammer.)

FTR:

14 oz. Stiletto smooth face with a wood handle;

But I'm a remodeler that bounces back and forth between framing and trim.

This handles both well.


----------



## soats (Jan 12, 2014)

Grant9454 said:


> I had never heard of vaughn until I started this search but Ive read a lot of good reviews about them, have you had good luck with them?


no complaints, they're the bees knees imo. i've used vaughan / dalluge hammers pretty much exclusively since i moved away from estwing. 
.02


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Tibone with a smooth face.. If your school complains about it only being a 15oz they are joking. My entire crew swings them by choice.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

kyle_dmr said:


> Tibone with a smooth face.. If your school complains about it only being a 15oz they are joking. My entire crew swings them by choice.


rules are rules. he'd be stupid to drop $200 on a hammer and then be told he can't use it.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

kyle_dmr said:


> Tibone with a smooth face.. If your school complains about it only being a 15oz they are joking. My entire crew swings them by choice.


Serious question:

Ive never swung a Ti-bone.

Does it resonate through the handle?

( Sorry for the hijack ).


----------



## soats (Jan 12, 2014)

tenon0774 said:


> Serious question:
> 
> Ive never swung a Ti-bone.
> 
> Does it resonate through the handle?


yes, that was my experience when i tried one. didnt care for it


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

tenon0774 said:


> Serious question: Ive never swung a Ti-bone. Does it resonate through the handle? ( Sorry for the hijack ).


Nope. I love my ti bone.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

First off, what is this "school" you speak of? Is it an apprenticeship training program or something of the like? 

If so, they "recommend" a 16-20 oz straight claw. That's about it. 

Secondly, it's your arm, your hammer, you're swinging it, not anyone else. I'd get what I wanted. But if rules is rules and you're one to follow them, get what they tell you to. 

As for some actual help, look toward Dalluge or Vaughan. Maybe even Stiletto. But I think it would be tough to find a 22-28 oz smooth faced hammer. Most of them at that weight are geared toward framing with milled faces.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

asgoodasdead said:


> rules are rules. he'd be stupid to drop $200 on a hammer and then be told he can't use it.


More like $250 with tax around here........Personally with nail guns....as much as I use a hammer anymore it ain't worth it


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

Irishslave said:


> More like $250 with tax around here........Personally with nail guns....as much as I use a hammer anymore it ain't worth it


preaching to the choir. my hammer was $20.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Irishslave said:


> More like $250 with tax around here........Personally with nail guns....as much as I use a hammer anymore it ain't worth it


They come out with a nail pulling feature on the guns that I missed?

Oh wait, 

You guys never make mistakes.

( that's what those carpenter pencils are for: { no erasers } )


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

you don't need a $200 hammer to pull nails. the $5 ones pull nails too.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

I never described a $200 hammer.

And the cats paw you hit with the hammer, to dig out the nail:

...well they're all cheap.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Irishslave said:


> More like $250 with tax around here........Personally with nail guns....as much as I use a hammer anymore it ain't worth it


I have a Tibone and agree. I use mine to set forms and toe nail rafters and tack sheating in place, but the Estwing worked just fine, and moved lumber better when I need to adjust something. 

All in all, I do like it though. Pretty smooth when I want to hand bang something. 

If someone stole it, Id try a Vaughn like Cali decks probably.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I dont use smooth face for framing though. Just cornice, siding and trim.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

CJ21 said:


> He don't need a 22 to 28 oz hammer for trim work.


his school rules say he needs a 22-28oz. framing hammer. who said anything about trim work? it's not about what you think he needs, its what the school mandates.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't agree with what the schools says. But that's my option.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

CJ21 said:


> I don't agree with what the schools says. But that's my option.


but that's irrelevant and you're not helping him. he asked for recommendations on a hammer fitting those guidelines.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

They really don't make one, that what I was saying unless he get the 20 oz Daullge decking hammer


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

There is no smooth face framing hammer.

Get ahold of yourself


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

knucklehead said:


> There is no smooth face framing hammer.
> 
> Get ahold of yourself


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Estwing-22-oz-Smooth-Face-Framing-Hammer-E3-22S/100075763


----------



## chuxtalk (Apr 15, 2017)

Is this post visible?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

chuxtalk said:


> Is this post visible?


Don't know, what do you see?


----------



## chuxtalk (Apr 15, 2017)

Ah, cool, yes I can see your response, thank you. I'm new to the forum, was trying to send a message to someone and it kept saying "Your account isn't activated". Tried to send a message to the Contact Us regarding activation, that just said, "Your account isn't activated"! Didn't know if posting worked. Looks like that does at least. Go figure.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

chuxtalk said:


> Is this post visible?



No?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

So you dug up a nearly 3 year old post to test it? Funny!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

That's the Internet for ya.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Please get back on topic. 

This here is the BEST smooth face framing hammer. Hart decking hammer from the 90s. Ya can't buy em anymore so that makes it even cooler. It ain't made of no space race metal that only belongs in bicycles intended for men wearing undersized short pants. The handle is made of Hickory. A gift from the Lord Himself passed down to Carpenters of all ages from Noah to the great Samurai. 

End of story. Keep it on topic or I will shut it down. Not really. CT knows better than to give me any power.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You can just take a waffle faced one you like, and grind down the face...


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, if I have to keep it serious the dewalt 14oz mig hammer is lightweight and easy on my elbow. Like it better than my estwing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

hdavis said:


> No?





knucklehead said:


> There is no smooth face framing hammer.
> 
> Get ahold of yourself


We call it a finish framer:thumbsup:
edit Oh fudge,, im in a old thread,,,,,


----------

